# Destin East Jetty/Beach



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Went down to the beach for about an hour this morning, nothing. Looked like a nice day though. Found some small fleas in the soft sand where the waves broke. Used both sand fleas and peeled shrimp.










Had to go do some things, really didnt stay long. Headed out to the east jetty around 3:30. Decided to just stay on the Spur jetty and see if there were any Pompano or Spanish in yet. Tossed a Pompano jig awhile, nothing. Tried a Clarkspoon with a Bubble rig, finally managed to catch a Bluefish around 4:30.










A family came and started tossing Gotchas on the north side of the spur jetty, began to pull in mayber 5-7 Bluefish, all about 13" long. 










I switched to Gotchas too and caught 2 more Blues plus this big one.










Snagged several of these bait fish, guess they are the ones the bluefish were after. A lot of boat traffic in the pass, looked like everyone had been out Cobia fishing.










Hadnt been out to the jetties in awhile, but seemed to be a lot of people there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

That place will be hopping in a few weeks when the pomps come through!!! Be ready for the big jacks too!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report & pics Sailor. I'll have to get out there soon


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the post

Great Pics! Making me homesick. 18 more days...


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

Crazy pic of that tiny blue


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

nice report


----------

